# [Heisec] lost+found: SSL für DDoS, iOS-Internals und Chrome-Exploit



## Newsfeed (12 Oktober 2012)

Auf der Hack-In-The-Box war iOS 6 ein zentrales Thema. Außerdem hat Pinkie Pie wieder zugeschlagen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

